# PC Zusammenstellungen für Spieler



## Davip (12. August 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffedforenleser!

Da viele ja nicht wissen, welche Hardware wirklich gut ist und sich auch wirklich für einen guten Computer eignet, stelle ich hier eine Liste von verschiedenen Empfehlungen für jeden Geldbeutel zusammen. Diese Liste erstelle mit dem Wunschlistenkonfigurator von Geizhals.at/deutschland , wobei ich darauf achte, dass die Teile höchstens bei 2 verschiedenen Shops bestellt werden müssen, das spart Versandkosten, und trotzdem nicht zu teuer sind. 
*Ich habe zusätzlich die Geizhalspreisvergleichlinks angegeben, mit einem Klick auf den "Günstigste Anbieter für alle Artikel ermitteln"-Knopf, wird errechnet, wo man möglichst günstig die gesammte Ware bei möglichst wenig verschiedenen Shops bestellen kann.*

*Spielecomputer*

*1) Gaming Computer für unter 400 Euro*

==> http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-18363

1 x AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ 65nm Sockel-AM2 tray, 2x 2.90GHz, 2x 512kB Cache (ADO5600IAA5DO)
1 x MDT DIMM Kit 2GB PC2-6400U CL5 (DDR2-800) (M2GB-800K)	
1 x Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy schwarz	
1 x Gigabyte GA-MA78G-DS3H, 780G (dual PC2-8500U DDR2)	
1 x Samsung SpinPoint F1 320GB 16MB SATA II (HD322HJ)	
1 x Cooler Master Hyper TX2 (Sockel 775/754/939/940/AM2) (RR-CCH-L9U1-GP)	
1 x Enermax PRO82+ 425W ATX 2.2 (EPR425AWT)
1 x GeCube Radeon HD 3870 X-Turbo III, 512MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (GC-XHD3870XTG3-E3)	

Diese Zusammenstellung eignet sich perfekt für WOW auch in hohen Auflösungen mit Widescreenmonitoren und ist mit der 3870er von ATI auch für die meisten aktuellen Spiele in Auflösungen von 1280x1024 noch schnell genug. Das Mainboard mit aktuellem AM2+ Chipsatz bietet gute Aufrüstungsmöglichkeiten und ist sehr energieeffizient. Und mit 2 Gigabyte RAM sollte es selbst in den heißesten Raids nicht ruckeln.

*2) Gamingcomputer für ~500 Euro*

==> http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-18367

1 x Enermax PRO82+ 425W ATX 2.2 (EPR425AWT)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 4850, 512MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (GV-R485-512H-B
1 x Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy schwarz	
1 x Samsung SpinPoint F1 320GB 16MB SATA II (HD322HJ)
1 x MDT DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-6400U CL5 (DDR2-800) (M4GB-800K)	
1 x ASUS P5Q, P45 (dual PC2-6400U DDR2) (90-MIB4P0-G0EAY00Z)
1 x Intel Core 2 Duo E7200, 2x 2.53GHz, 266MHz FSB, 3MB shared Cache, tray (EU80571PH0613M)	
1 x LG Electronics GDR-H20N SATA schwarz bulk (H20NRBB/H20NBLK)
1 x Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro (Sockel 775)	

Mit diesem Computer kann man fast alle aktuellen Spiele auch mit höchsten Qualitätseinstellungen in hohen Auflösungen (1650x1050) spielen.
Für ausschließlichen WOW-Genuss ist dieser Computer eigentlich schon zu schnell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3) Highend Gaming PC für ~850 Euro*

==> http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-18423

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500GB SATA II (ST3500320AS)
1 x MDT DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-6400U CL5 (DDR2-800) (M4GB-800K)	
1 x PowerColor Radeon HD 4870, 512MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (A77F-TE3)
1 x Enermax PRO82+ 525W ATX 2.2 (EPR525AWT)
1 x AeroCool Hi-Tech 7 Pro (EN52238)
1 x Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550, 4x 2.83GHz, 333MHz FSB, 2x 6MB shared Cache, boxed (BX80569Q9550)
1 x LG Electronics GDR-H20N SATA schwarz bulk (H20NRBB/H20NBLK)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner (Sockel 775/754/939/AM2) (84000000018)
1 x ASUS P5Q Pro, P45 (dual PC2-6400U DDR2) (90-MIB4Q0-G0EAY00Z)

Mit dem schnellen Quadcore und der spritzigen Grafikkarte sind eigentlich alle aktuellen Spiele in hohen Auflösungen und maximalen Details spielbar. Es ergibt sich auch ein gutes Übertaktungspotenzial mit dem stabilen P45 Chipsatz Mainboard und dem guten Kühler. Um etwas günstiger weg zu kommen, kann man auch auf den besseren Kühler verzichten, dann ist Übertakten allerdings nur noch eingeschränkt möglich.

Wem diese Konfiguration nicht reicht, kann noch in 8GB RAM investieren, oder aber in die neue ATI Karte 4870X2, die mit ihren zwei Grafikchips das Schnellste vom Schnellsten ist.

*Multimedia*

*1) Multimedia Rechner für 350 Euro*

==> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=WL-19353

1 x AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ 65nm Sockel-AM2 tray, 2x 2.70GHz, 2x 512kB Cache (ADO5200IAA5DO)	
1 x Gainward Radeon HD 3850, 512MB GDDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI, PCIe 2.0 (9429)	
1 x LG Electronics GH20NS SATA hellgrau/schwarz retail (10R 
1 x MDT DIMM Kit 2GB PC2-6400U CL5 (DDR2-800) (M2GB-800K)	
1 x Enermax PRO82+ 385W ATX 2.2 (EPR385AWT)	
1 x Gigabyte GA-MA78G-DS3H, 780G (dual PC2-8500U DDR2)	
1 x Samsung SpinPoint F1 320GB 16MB SATA II (HD322HJ)
1 x Cooler Master Hyper TX2 (Sockel 775/754/939/940/AM2) (RR-CCH-L9U1-GP)	
1 x Cooler Master Elite 333 (RC-333)

Dieser Computer ist perfekt geeignet um ältere Spiele wie z.B. Anno 1701 zu spielen, oder auch zum Arbeiten auf einem schnellem System. Falls man keinen Wert auf die Spieletauglichkeit legt, kann man die Grafikkarte weglassen und auch sehr gut mit der onboard-Karte HD Videos gucken und auch eingeschränkt spielen.






_Stand bzw. letztes Update:
16. August 2008 19:01 Uhr_


----------



## Fornix (12. August 2008)

Gute Idee, auch wenns das bei Computerbase schon gibt.

Ich finde, der Thread könnte mit claets Thread-Anleitung oben gepinnt werden.

Da du Kritik/Vorschlägen bestimmt offen gegenüber stehst, würde mich interessieren, ob wir das dann hier diskutieren oder dir PMs schreiben sollen?!
Je eine weitere Alternative in jeder "Klasse" wäre bestimmt fein. :-)


----------



## Davip (12. August 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob die Moderatoren hier in Stickys Diskussionen haben wollen. Von mir aus schon. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich alles lese. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werde bestimmt noch 1 oder 2 andere System hinzufügen, vielleicht auch noch heute.


----------



## claet (12. August 2008)

Auf jeden Fall sinnvoll!

Also ich persönlich bin die "brauche neuen PC" Threads Leid und schreibe da selten nur noch rein..

Ich hoffe du hast auf die Rechtschreibung und die Kommata geachtet *gg*


----------



## xFraqx (12. August 2008)

Gefällt mir , aber nimm bei der 500 Euro Konfig lieber ein ECS Elitegroup 780GM AM2+ und eine HD3870 , da hat man mehr Grafikpower.


----------



## Davip (12. August 2008)

In 1280x1024 ist die 9600 GT aber oftmals schneller als die 3870er.


----------



## xFraqx (12. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> In 1280x1024 ist die 9600 GT aber oftmals schneller als die 3870er.



Nicht mit Hybrid Crossfire auf dem 780GM Board.


----------



## Noxiel (12. August 2008)

Ich denke man sollte den Thread erstmal noch eine Weile beobachten. Gerade bei Hardware zeugt es von Durchhaltevermögen auf dem neuesten Stand zu bleiben und sein Werk hier im Forum zu aktualisieren. Niemandem nützt ein Sticky, der nach einem Monat nicht mal mehr Ansatzweise aktuell ist.


----------



## claet (12. August 2008)

stimmt, das macht die Sache etwas schwieriger als bei meinem ..

aber da wir hier sowieso jede woche woche gefragt werden, wäre mein Vorschlag, die ewige Diskussion in diesen Thread zu verlagern und dann kann davip immer editieren.

könnte schon funktionieren


----------



## Carcharoth (12. August 2008)

> 1 x GeCube Radeon HD 3870 X-Turbo III, 512MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (GC-XHD3870XTG3-E3)
> 
> Diese Zusammenstellung eignet sich perfekt für WOW auch in hohen Auflösungen mit Widescreenmonitoren und ist mit der 9600GT



Fehler im ersten BeispielPC. Oben wird ne ATI erwähnt. Unten ist von Nvidia die Rede. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davip (12. August 2008)

Danke, habs berichtigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (12. August 2008)

Hier mal ein Erweiterungsvorschläg von mir :

*Overclocking PC - Leistung ist alles*​​
Ein Setup das kompromisslos hohe Leistung verspricht und gut für OC geeigent ist , allerdings nur für Leute mit dem ganz dicken Geldbeutel. 

Intel Core 2 Quad Extreme E6850 
MSI P7N Diamond
Scythe Andy Samurai Master
4096 MB Kit OCZ Reaper DDR2-1066
NZXT Apollo ohne Netzteil orange
Thermaltake Toughpower 700W ( Hier reicht auch locker ein BeQuiet mit 650W , liegt aber an HWV , kann man nicht wählen ;> )
2x MSI NX280GTX 1024 MB GDDR3 
2x Samsung HD753LJ 750GB 32MB Cache
Zusammenbau
Win Vista Ultimate 64 Bit

2200 Euro roundabout.


----------



## Davip (12. August 2008)

Sorry, aber die CPU, das MB und der Kühler sind nicht gerade gut ausgewählt. Ich finde es sinnfrei ein OC System vorzuschlagen, da ernsthafte Übertakter so eine Empfehlung nicht nötig haben.


----------



## Davip (17. August 2008)

/push. Könnte ein Moderator bitte alle Beiträge löschen, bis auf diesen und meine 2 letzten und den Thread dann schließen. Dann kann ich noch etwas reineditieren, z.B. Barebonesysteme.


----------



## Carcharoth (17. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> /push. Könnte ein Moderator bitte alle Beiträge löschen, bis auf diesen und meine 2 letzten und den Thread dann schließen.


Nein.




Davip schrieb:


> Dann kann ich noch etwas reineditieren, z.B. Barebonesysteme.



Kannst du doch auch so in den Startpost reineditieren?


----------



## Davip (17. August 2008)

Das ist aber richtig unübersichtlich. Schöner wärs in mehreren Einzelposts. Warum nicht löschen, ich sehe da keinen wertvollen Beitrag mit viel Inhalt.


----------



## Carcharoth (17. August 2008)

Weils danach wieder "mimimi Zensur mimimi" heisst.


----------



## Davip (18. August 2008)

Wir können das ja still und heimlich als Aufräumaktion abtun. Oder du machst mir hier das Schloss zu und ich mache einfach einen neuen Thread auf. Der hier wandert dann einfach gaaanz weit nach unten ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (18. August 2008)

Oder du editierst alles in den Startpost rein. Tut doch nicht weh oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (18. August 2008)

Am besten ist es immer noch seinen Computer beim PC-Typ seine vertrauens zu kaufen. Einfach mal sagen was man gerne hätte und sich ne Offerte machen lassen. Bissel mit anderen darüber quatschen und gut ist.

Also nicht genau was für Teile jetzt in meinem PC sind, da viele nochmals ausgetascuht wurde um ne besser Perfomance zu erreichen aber die Daten hab ich noch.

Ultimativer Gamer-PC:

4x3 GHz
4 GB-Ram (mit noch Platz für Erweiterung)
Das neueste Mainboard habe ein 3-fach SLI wie er mir erklärt hat
2x GeForce 8800 GTS per SLI zusammengefügt (hier ist natürlich auch mit Crossfire möglich und den benötigten bauteilen)
750 GB Festplatte (natürlich bis oben offen ausbaubar)
System: Windows Vista 64 + 32 Bit + XP (damit man auf alles vorbereitet ist)

Zusatz:
Gigital TrippleHead2Go Box für einen Auflösung bis zu 3840x1024 ----> ebnötig werden 3 Bildschirme die über DVI angeschlossen werden (möglichst kleiner Rand)
5.1 Soundsystem (im empfehle das von Logitech)
Maus: G9
Tastatur: G15


----------



## Davip (18. August 2008)

Beim PC-Typ seines Vertrauens kommt dann eben so ein unkonkreter Mist heraus, wie du den da stehen hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (18. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Beim PC-Typ seines Vertrauens kommt dann eben so ein unkonkreter Mist heraus, wie du den da stehen hast.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn ich genug Geld habe, wofür soll ich mir die Mühe machen das alles selbst zusammen zu suchen wenn das jemand für mich machen kann ich auf alles noch Garantie habe und jeder Fehler sofort behoben wird.


----------



## xFraqx (18. August 2008)

8800GTS SLi .. Ultimativer Gaming PC ... lach. 

Ich will nicht wissen um wieviel schneller mein PC ist , der sagen wir mal locker die Hälfte von deinem gekostet hat.


> Wenn ich genug Geld habe, wofür soll ich mir die Mühe machen das alles selbst zusammen zu suchen wenn das jemand für mich machen kann ich auf alles noch Garantie habe und jeder Fehler sofort behoben wird.



Fehler die man auch zuhause beheben kann..


----------



## Davip (18. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wenn ich genug Geld habe, wofür soll ich mir die Mühe machen das alles selbst zusammen zu suchen wenn das jemand für mich machen kann ich auf alles noch Garantie habe und jeder Fehler sofort behoben wird.



Weil der Typ sich erstens keine Mühe gibt (natürlich nur, wenn man an einen schlechten PC-Verkäufer geraten ist), er will nur viel verkaufen und zweitens kann man im Internet kostenlos diese Informationen bekommen, oder sich in einem Forum etwas gutes empfehlen lassen.


----------



## xFraqx (18. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Weil der Typ sich erstens keine Mühe gibt, er will nur viel verkaufen und zweitens kann man im Internet kostenlos diese Informationen bekommen, oder sich in einem Forum etwas gutes empfehlen lassen.



Qft.

Aber Dell ist genauso schlimm.


----------



## Qonix (18. August 2008)

Ich weiss ja nicht was ihr in Deutschland für PC-Typen habt aber bei uns in der Schweiz ist man noch freundlich und arbeitet auch fleissig, nicht umsonst sind wir Schweizer für unsere Qualität bekannt im gegensatz zu anderen Ländern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davip (18. August 2008)

Trotzdem hat er dir ein schlecht ausbalanciertes System verpasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (18. August 2008)

Na dann verrat mir mal genau was schlecht ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davip (18. August 2008)

SLI ist schonmal immer nicht so gut, da doppelter Stromverbrauch, Mikroruckler und nicht doppelte Leistung nerven.
Wenn es die 8800GTS mit G80 Chip ist, ist das echt wirklich schlecht und auch viel zu teuer, da eine einzelne Karte, z.B. die 4870 von ATI oder auch die GTX260 von Nvidia mehr Leistung bringen. Dann passt der Quadcore nicht wirklich dazu, wenn man nur spielen will und das System schon etwas älter ist, war der Quadcore ja auch mega teuer. Die Mainboards mit Nvidia Chipsatz machen oft Probleme und sind halt nur nötig für SLI. Das schlimmste ist aber, dass du ja nicht weißt, welche Teile denn wirklich drin sind. Das Mainboard und Netzteil können also minderwertiger Schrott sein.


----------



## Gradash (19. August 2008)

joa... also eine Frage: welcher Rechner würde denn auf WAR passen - ich habe den 500€ teuren Rechner gerade im Blick und bin was das angeht seeehr unbeleckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so an sich würde ich WAR gerne mit höchster Grafikauflösung spielen (mit Details auf Maximum usw. - mein alter Rechner hat WoW gerade mit ach und krach geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


vielen dank ^^


----------



## xFraqx (19. August 2008)

Gradash schrieb:


> joa... also eine Frage: welcher Rechner würde denn auf WAR passen - ich habe den 500&#8364; teuren Rechner gerade im Blick und bin was das angeht seeehr unbeleckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Der Rechner sollte WAR bis zu einer 24" Widescreen Auflösung in allerhöchsten Details schaffen. Die Zusammenstellung für 500&#8364; ist einfach perfekt. Was mich an der Konfig stört ist aber der MDT Ram - nimm lieber ein GEIL Quad Kit oder ein OCZ Platinum Kit. 


Bei der 2560er Auflösung sollte die HD4850 aber in die Knie gehen.


----------



## Gradash (19. August 2008)

vielen herzlichen dank xFraqx ^^



habe 17 zoll Bildschirm, evtl. später einen 19 zoll großen von daher steht das weniger zur Debatte ^^
(sollte das gemeint gewesen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

währe das GEIL Quad Kit oder ein OCZ Platinum Kit so viel Teurer als das oben benannte oder ist das überhaupt von Relevanz für meine Bedürfnisse ?


----------



## xFraqx (19. August 2008)

Naja ist um die 10 Euro teurer aber besser als so einen MDT Billig Ram drinzuhaben..


----------



## Davip (19. August 2008)

Wenn du nicht übertaktest, reicht der MDT RAM, die anderen werden, wenn überhaupt, nur messbar schneller sein, und das auch vermutlich im Bereich von 1%. In Spielen wirst du mit dem MDT RAM nicht ein halbes Bild weniger pro Sekunde haben. Da der MDR RAM mit 800MHZ (400MHZ) läuft, würde er erst bei einem FSB von überr 400MHZ übertaktet werden, da würde aber die CPU schon lange limitieren, die dann nämlich mit 3,8GHZ laufen würde. MDT RAM ist für gute Stabilität und hohe Boardkompatibilität bekannt, ich würde den immer wieder kaufen.

Edit:

MDT RAM ist kein Billigram, sondern einfach günstiger Markenspeicher, der läuft, wenn man es will, auch noch mit 900MHZ, jedenfalls tut es meiner.


----------



## Gradash (19. August 2008)

Übertackten mache ich nicht (fehlen mir völlig die Kenntnisse)
vielen dank, werde mir wohl den Rechner für 500€ zusammenkaufen - bei einigen Dingen wie z.B. dem Netzteil (kann ich das aus meinem alten Rechner nehmen) und dem Gehäuse (geht sicherlich auch preiswerter ^^) kann ich ja spaaren ^^


----------



## xFraqx (19. August 2008)

Naja ich würde so nen Schrott nicht auf mein gutes Board drauftun. Da kommt lieber OCZ drauf oder auch GEIL. Wer billig kauft , kauft zweimal.


----------



## Davip (19. August 2008)

Beim Gehäuse würde ich nicht sparen, das ist schon sehr gut und hat gleich 2 120mm Lüfter mit dabei.
Beim Netzteil solltest du aber darauf achten, dass du ein gutes hast. Daran sollte man nie sparen, das rächt sich irgendwann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:

xFraqx, hast du überhaupt jemals was von MDT gehört? Das ist genauso Markenspeicher wie Aeneon, A-DATA oder Corsair!


----------



## Wagga (19. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> SLI ist schonmal immer nicht so gut, da doppelter Stromverbrauch, Mikroruckler und nicht doppelte Leistung nerven.
> Wenn es die 8800GTS mit G80 Chip ist, ist das echt wirklich schlecht und auch viel zu teuer, da eine einzelne Karte, z.B. die 4870 von ATI oder auch die GTX260 von Nvidia mehr Leistung bringen. Dann passt der Quadcore nicht wirklich dazu, wenn man nur spielen will und das System schon etwas älter ist, war der Quadcore ja auch mega teuer. Die Mainboards mit Nvidia Chipsatz machen oft Probleme und sind halt nur nötig für SLI. *Das schlimmste ist aber, dass du ja nicht weißt, welche Teile denn wirklich drin sind. Das Mainboard und Netzteil können also minderwertiger Schrott sein.*


Ist meist ein Hauptgrund warum ich mir keine Fertigpcs mehr von 
MediaMarkt,Aldi oder sonst einen Discounter hole sondern nur noch
Teile oder Alternativ einen von Alternate zusammenbauen lassen,
je nach dem ob man gerade Zeit Lust hat den selbst zusammen zu bauen.
Ein Argument gegen zusammenbau ist natürlich, die sehr starken verrenkungen
die man beim Zusammenbau machen muss um alles richtig rein zu bekommen.
Den der Platz ist ja nicht gerade groß bzw. hat wenig Platz.
Also mein nächster in 3 Jahren wenn ich keine lust auf Selbstbau haben sollte,
dann nutze ich Alternate wähle die Teile und zahl die 20 euro.
Alternative dazu wäre wenn man jemand kennt oder einen Freund hat der
einem den PC zusammenbaut dann kann man getrost auf die Komplettsysteme
verzichten.


----------



## Davip (19. August 2008)

Kostet der Zusammenbau bei Alternate nicht mittlerweile bummelig 70&#8364; ?


----------



## xFraqx (19. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Kostet der Zusammenbau bei Alternate nicht mittlerweile bummelig 70€ ?



Jep ist einfach wucher. Dann lieber HWV Bestellung und 20€ für Zusammenbau. PC funktioniert aber auch nicht besser als bei Alternate ;>


----------



## Klos1 (19. August 2008)

Kann mich, was den MDT-Speicher betrifft nur Daviq anschließen. Ist absolut guter Markenspeicher und das aus deutscher Produktion. Gute Qualität für wenig Geld.


----------



## xFraqx (19. August 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Kann mich, was den MDT-Speicher betrifft nur Daviq anschließen. Ist absolut guter Markenspeicher und das aus deutscher Produktion. Gute Qualität für wenig Geld.




Was für ne Ausfallsrate und OC Tauglichkeit hat denn so ein RAM ?...


----------



## Davip (19. August 2008)

Ich kenn jetzt keine Ausfallrate, aber ich verbaue den in meiner Familie und bei meinen Freunden nur und hate noch nie Probleme.

http://www.secretdesign.de/index.php?optio...6&Itemid=56
Das ist ein OC Test von einem MDT RAM, aber ich glaube deren war ganz schön schlecht, meiner läuft nämlich mit 1,9 Volt und 900MHZ, aber nur einmal testweise. Ich habe allerdings auch einen 120mm Lüfter ziemlich genau da rauf pusten.


Edit:

Gerade gesehen, die testen 2x 1024mb, vielleicht geht der nicht so hoch.


----------



## Asoriel (20. August 2008)

ich hatte 3 MDT-Riegel und 2 davon sind nach 8 Monaten kaputt gegangen. Kein OC, keine Spannungsänderung, eifnach so. Ich nehm nur noch Kingston/Infineon/GEIL.

BTT: Sehr guter Thread an sich, leider ist das Ganze in 3 Monaten schon nichtmehr auf dem aktuellsten Stand, aber auf jeden Fall gut gemacht!


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ich hatte 3 MDT-Riegel und 2 davon sind nach 8 Monaten kaputt gegangen. Kein OC, keine Spannungsänderung, eifnach so. Ich nehm nur noch Kingston/Infineon/GEIL.
> 
> BTT: Sehr guter Thread an sich, leider ist das Ganze in 3 Monaten schon nichtmehr auf dem aktuellsten Stand, aber auf jeden Fall gut gemacht!



Mmh...jo, ist verständlich, daß du dann zu den Personen gehörst, die diese Marke nicht mehr empfehlen würden, aber das ist halt eine Sache, die immer unterschiedlich laufen kann.

Ich persönlich hatte diese Erfahrung mit Kingston und habe mir seitdem keinen mehr von dieser Firma gekauft. Ein anderer hat es halt mit E-Data, Geil oder was auch immer.

Persönliche Erfahrungen sind halt für den einzelnen Käufer auch immer ein ausschlaggebendes Kriterium.


----------



## Davip (20. August 2008)

Bei jeder dieser Speicherunternehmen kommen auch mal ein paar schlechte Riegel aus der Produktion, sicher haben auch viele schon kaputte Corsairs oder OCZs gehabt, aber man sollte deswegen nicht diese Firma als Billigfirma in einem öffentlichen Forum deklarieren.

Zu dem "der Thread sei in ein paar Monaten nicht mehr aktuell":

Ich habe vor, den Thread aktuell zu halten, wenn z.B. die neuen 45nm von AMD rauskommen und sich als gut herausstellen, werden die hier sicher auftauchen. Genauso sieht das mit zukünftigen Grafikkartengenerationen aus.


----------



## xFraqx (20. August 2008)

Corsair Valueselect ist wirklich einfach nur Schrott in der Packung. Hatte einmal einen Corsair Value Select Riegel , nach 4 Tagen ging er nüscht mehr.

Seitdem wenn Corsair dann aber Corsair HyperX Reihe.


----------



## Davip (20. August 2008)

Ich hab nichts von Valueselect geschrieben. -.-


----------



## Fornix (20. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Corsair Valueselect ist wirklich einfach nur Schrott in der Packung. Hatte einmal einen Corsair Value Select Riegel , nach 4 Tagen ging er nüscht mehr.
> 
> Seitdem wenn Corsair dann aber Corsair HyperX Reihe.



HyperX ist doch Kingston


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. August 2008)

Wie 800 Euro für ein Wow,W.A.R,Crysis etc. tauglichen Pc?Ohne Laggs?Das hab ich mir teurer vorgestellt so um die 1000 Euro


----------



## Davip (20. August 2008)

Für War und Wow reicht auch der für 400&#8364;. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (20. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Für War und Wow reicht auch der für 400€.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und der 500er für Crysis :>


----------



## Skoo (21. August 2008)

Kurz zu MDT: MDT-Ram und Nvidiachipsätze mögen sich net besonders bis garnicht, andere Probleme sind mir net bekannt.


----------



## guldano (26. August 2008)

Hallo, könnte man mit dem System für 850€ Crysis spielen?
danke
mfg


----------



## claet (26. August 2008)

soll das ein scherz sein?

lies mal 3 posts über dir -_-


----------



## guldano (26. August 2008)

Oh, sorry hab das total übersehen! my fault :O


----------



## claet (26. August 2008)

macht nix, aber was ich noch loswerden muss .. ich find deine signatur grausam!


----------

